# New Chat



## Drew

Please share your feedback or ask questions!


----------



## Drew

Also, please include words that you see are being censored when they shouldn't be.


----------



## Ventura

Drew..... Old avatars please


----------



## meepie

:] is sensored so when people come in chat they say Hi :]... and it is mistaken for something else...

I LOVE the new chat, its very nice and flashy, and easily customizable with the option of being in more than one room at a time.. How can we earn "gold"? There is a little bar with "gold coins" on the side.


----------



## Ventura

^ he is disabling that option , and it does goes much faster / not as much lag !


----------



## tea111red

The ability to be in all five rooms at once seems like it has the potential to make it harder for people to have decent conversations because they'll all be too busy checking back and forth between rooms. I haven't really seen any real benefit in having that many chat rooms as well. People are in usually two or three rooms, the rest seem to stay pretty empty. The newer chat also seems to lag a lot more than it previously did.


----------



## SuperSky

What's the weird "sort by video" option?

Seems pretty cool so far, although the animated avatars are a bit disconcerting.


----------



## foe

the sounds in the chat sound like an Atari game.


----------



## fingertips

the report flag might need a confirmation dialogue. you might have people reporting the wrong message when they scroll, otherwise.


----------



## Ventura

This new chat is giving me SA drew ... Everytime I speak I am being "warned" now a simple convo about how much a macaw cost to feed ect.. and this kept popping up - I duno wat I said wrong


----------



## GSYBE

You don't need five exactly redundant rooms. Here's one way to break it down and to use psychology to make the rooms more effective:

1. Heavily moderated and censored *SAS First Steps* room for new people and beginners who want a warm and welcoming environment with little nonsense. (Or, people who just like quieter rooms with less people.) Coming to this room to cause trouble or to troll would constitute an easy ban. 
2. Loosely moderated and mildly censored *SAS General Discussion* (or call it "*Coping with Social Anxiety*") for regulars and people who have more chatting experience. This could be moderated somewhat like how the rooms are moderated now. 
3. Very loosely moderated (as long as it's not illegal activity) and uncensored *Whatever-Goes-Room* (Enter at own risk)

You're always going to have people like me and others who go to chat to both goof off and have serious discussion. This trichotomy of chat rooms gets the riff raff and gossip and ramblings into the third room where they're free to curse up a storm and do whatever within reason. Posting porn and torrent sites would still be barred of course because that can quickly get out of hand legality-wise. Moderating the third room would be as simple as glancing over the URLs posted.

This means if you want to tell a dirty joke or ramble about how bad your day was in full expletive-glory, you can do that without getting in trouble by heading to the Whatever-Goes-Room. If you're in a helping mood and don't want thirty lines of text blazing by you every second, you can head to First Steps and offer warm and supportive advice for people who may really be struggling without boring everyone else in the room. Many times I've seen shy new people come into a room full of 20-30 people and it's like sending a child into a lion's den. They feel lost and glossed over by the regulars who just want to shoot the breeze. Not a good solution for either party.

As it stands now, it's a jumbled mess of five of the same types of rooms that migrate constantly back and forth with no purpose or direction. It's also more separate logs the mods have to glance over. Making the rooms different enough to entice the regulars and riff raff into the third uncensored room clears up the other censored ones for more serious discussion.

There are many variations on a theme of the above, so it's food for thought. Am I missing something?


----------



## Drew

NES said:


> This new chat is giving me SA drew ... Everytime I speak I am being "warned" now a simple convo about how much a macaw cost to feed ect.. and this kept popping up - I duno wat I said wrong


Are you sending a lot of messages in a row?

Do a test, just try to send jumbled text in a lot of posts in a row and see if that message comes up.


----------



## Reinvented

GSYBE makes some good points.


----------



## Arrested Development

NES said:


> Drew..... Old avatars please


I like the new ones.


----------



## Amocholes

GSYBE

The profanity filter cannot be turned off for one room and left in place for the others. So we cannot have an uncensored room.

The guidelines apply to all rooms, not just one or two. Since there is no way of determining age in the rooms, they all have to be kept at a PG-13 level. We recently had a case where someone was posting links to porn in a room in the presence of a 14 year old. That is illegal and the person who did it was banned from chat immediately. He could actually have been facing criminal charges for disseminating material harmful to a minor.

The reason that we have 5 rooms is so that if someone is intimidated by a room with 20 people , they can go to a room with fewer people.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

I love the new chat so far but I want to request 
a Samoyed avatar. You already have an alaskan malamute.

Thanks. Great Work guys


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

NES said:


> Drew..... Old avatars please


^^^^^^
Nooo I love the new avatars!!!


----------



## tea111red

The new chat doesn't seem to remember some settings, such as disabling the youtube feature or hiding avatars, can this be fixed? Thanks.

edit: The chat also seems to lag even more when someone PMs you now too.


----------



## Ventura

Drew said:


> Are you sending a lot of messages in a row?
> 
> Do a test, just try to send jumbled text in a lot of posts in a row and see if that message comes up.


Nope not it tried it ... Only thing I can think of if someone was reporting my chat? As when you scroll its very easy to report someone !


----------



## Ventura

Catherine Cavatica said:


> ^^^^^^
> Nooo I love the new avatars!!!


He can add in both , I wanttt the sun hat girl and Ms piggy


----------



## Ventura

tea111red said:


> The new chat doesn't seem to remember some settings, such as disabling the youtube feature or hiding avatars, can this be fixed? Thanks.
> 
> edit: The chat also seems to lag even more when someone PMs you now too.


Avatars :










Youtube:


----------



## Durzo

-ninjas out of the screenshot-


----------



## Ventura

/me is lagged out when pm boxes pop up ... so i cant pm people.


----------



## Drew

Have you tried using a different browser?


----------



## Ventura

^ It might just be me drew ... .Flash + my computer no matter what broswer even the SA tinychat group lags - bad...


----------



## Ventura

Drew said:


> Also, please include words that you see are being censored when they shouldn't be.


saltwater
wristwatch
wristwatches

cockatoo
cockatoos
cockatiel
cockatiels
cockatoo
cockatoos
cockatrice
cockatrices

Kind of annoying .


----------



## Drew

Done!


----------



## Ventura

:con still blocked for me .  I refreshed chat , too.


----------



## Amocholes

I can't check it from work but maybe Drew or MG can check the Chat ban list. Maybe her old name is banned and took her IP with it. That would prevent her from getting in.


----------



## Drew

Amocholes said:


> I can't check it from work but maybe Drew or MG can check the Chat ban list. Maybe her old name is banned and took her IP with it. That would prevent her from getting in.


Who is this in reference to?


----------



## Amocholes

NES - says she still can't get into chat


----------



## Drew

Amocholes said:


> NES - says she still can't get into chat


I think she is referencing the words still be "blocked" by the censor. NES?


----------



## Ventura

Drew said:


> I think she is referencing the words still be "blocked" by the censor. NES?


:blank Yesh I meant the censors above sorry - a few days without sleep leaves me word deprived ! :doh


----------



## Ventura

......










Chat loves to mute me even if I am not spamming with the same word over and over....


----------



## puffins

let me just say, i'm so happy i can now say "William SHATner", just thought i'd throw that out there as a positive of this new system!


----------



## fingertips

it's annoying that chat seems to break links with anchors now
so instead of:
http://blah.blah/blah#blah
you have:
http://blah.blah/blah#blah

annoying if you want to link to a particular forum post, for example.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

NES said:


> saltwater
> wristwatch
> wristwatches
> 
> cockatoo
> cockatoos
> cockatiel
> cockatiels
> cockatoo
> cockatoos
> cockatrice
> cockatrices
> 
> Kind of annoying .


oh FINALLY i can chat about cockatrices on SA chat!! ty..

Yea i like the new chat, change is good.


----------



## Resonance

^ Can we say "s******ing" yet?

EDIT: 
sigh.

S N I G G E R I N G


----------



## mind_games

Drew made some changes to deal with the issue below. Let us know if you continue to experience this problem:



NES said:


> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chat loves to mute me even if I am not spamming with the same word over and over....


----------



## Drew

mind_games said:


> Drew made some changes to deal with the issue below. Let us know if you continue to experience this problem:


Yeah, thanks for the post.

If you experience this error, try to remember what messages you were sending before it happened and let us know here or by PM.

If this doesn't fix it, I will contact the company that makes the chat software.


----------



## mind_games

it happened again a few minutes ago:










Apparently Sanctus was muted a few seconds after he sent his 'i don't care..' message (ie no significant idle time). A few people were also disconnected from chat at the time of the muting (RyanJ in that screenshot).


----------



## mind_games

and again:


















Those people leaving chat are getting disconnected I believe. Retyping the same things doesn't lead to being re-muted.


----------



## Drew

I'm on it!


----------



## Ventura

I was just muted for saying social retard lol .


----------



## Drew

Ok guys, I'm out of ideas from the customizations I have control over.

I just sent an email over to chat company and will let you know what I hear.

Sorry...I can imagine it's really frustrating!


----------



## Ventura

*Click the Flag icon to report messages that are hurtful, offensive and/or violate SAS guidelines: http://tinyurl.com/SAS-Guidelines*

Pops up before it tweaks and mutes people a lot like ... over and over then it mutes who it does not like . :b .. Sorry not sure if that bit of info helps.

Not really frustrating , kind of amusing in a way. :lol


----------



## Ventura

^Chat did not like me after I teased / mocked it's system , so it kicked everyone off ... all the rooms when I came back had 0 people in it ! :lol


----------



## Ventura

Great! .. I think I entered anther chat world , as my old avatar .. is back (from like 4 weeks ago).. yikes!! >.>


----------



## Ventura

Connection failed every time I try to enter chat, what is the link for the nonflash chat?


----------



## Drew

The non-flash chat:
http://host71120.123flashchat.com/s...t71120.123flashchat.com/socialanxietysupport/

The devs are going to look at this issue on mossy. I'm sorry it can't get fixed sooner.


----------



## Ventura




----------



## Ventura

^ Also notice that the dates are all off.


----------



## Drew

Thanks for the heads up on the dates. I'll keep you guys updated when I hear something.


----------



## John310

chat working? was chatting came up with reconnecting to server and kicked me off. can't get back in since.


----------



## Drew

There are still issues being sorted out. I'm really sorry about it being unreliable. I'm working with the company hosting it now to try to figure it out.


----------



## Durzo

Chat is being really slow for me for some reason, loading it takes about 3 minutes now.


----------



## Ventura

I can't get it to load in the window box what I have been doing is copying and pasting and using chat as a tab ... works better that way .


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Durzo said:


> Chat is being really slow for me for some reason, loading it takes about 3 minutes now.


^^^^
I have this problem, too.


----------



## Drew

Sorry about this guys. It looks like even the HTML version doesn't work, so it's not related to the fact that it's flash. HTML version of SAS chat


----------



## Ventura

Did you set back chat to a restore date , drew? ... As I noticed in the past 3 days changed as in the first avatar I had on the new chat (I changed it sense then)... has now appeared back .. if that makes sense .... and a few other things does not seem to be working the same... :con ...


----------



## Ventura

<bunch of people gets kicked out>










4 minutes later im still muted :rain


----------



## Drew

Thanks again for all the screenshots. Still working with the company that hosts the chat.


----------



## Ventura

lol chat is going on a mute fest again .... :doh ... np Drew ...


----------



## Drew

Would anyone be willing to provide a copy of all the text when they or others are getting muted? The chat company needs more information because they are unable to reproduce the error.

Steps:

1) You can do this by first clicking the Message History button:









2) Then clicking the copy button:









3) Paste it into an email to: [email protected]

The more people that can do this the better.

I'm really sorry about how long this is taking.


----------



## RyanJ

Drew said:


> Would anyone be willing to provide a copy of all the text when they or others are getting muted? The chat company needs more information because they are unable to reproduce the error.


The difficulty we had the other day (and I think MG was there for most of it) is that the issue doesn't seem to be reproducible. The one time I tried it went like this: 1) Someone says something and gets muted, 2) I repeat one of the things they say and wait...nothing happens...I repeat something else they say (an exact copy/paste) and almost instantly I am muted, 3) someone else says the exact same thing to test it and they are muted, 4) We wait a few minutes, then say the exact same things that previously resulted in us being muted, 5) absolutely nothing happens / no action is taken by the chat admin.

Now I would think that the chat admin/bot should work on a predefined set of rules (words or word sequences should trigger the mutings), but repeating the same sentences/words does not always lead to the same result (or at least that is what it seems like).


----------



## Drew

RyanJ said:


> The difficulty we had the other day (and I think MG was there for most of it) is that the issue doesn't seem to be reproducible. The one time I tried it went like this: 1) Someone says something and gets muted, 2) I repeat one of the things they say and wait...nothing happens...I repeat something else they say (an exact copy/paste) and almost instantly I am muted, 3) someone else says the exact same thing to test it and they are muted, 4) We wait a few minutes, then say the exact same things that previously resulted in us being muted, 5) absolutely nothing happens / no action is taken by the chat admin.
> 
> Now I would think that the chat admin/bot should work on a predefined set of rules (words or word sequences should trigger the mutings), but repeating the same sentences/words does not always lead to the same result (or at least that is what it seems like).


Thanks for the post.

How long are people muted for?


----------



## RyanJ

Drew said:


> Thanks for the post.
> 
> How long are people muted for?


It's hard to say exactly how long but it seemed to be in the 2-3 minute range (maybe 5 at most, but I don't think it was for that long). I wish I could remember with more certainty.


----------



## Drew

No worries. Thanks again for your help.

I wish there was more I could do here. I'm still working with the chat company and considering other chat options.


----------



## The Rorschach

I didn't take any screen caps, but i got muted yesterday/this morning somewhere between 1 and 3am (pacific standard time). I got muted after getting flagged a bunch of times or something cause it kept saying "warning! your actions may prevent further access to the chat room". I got that message after saying hello once 

But my input is that you switch over to html chat. The one for people with slow connections. It's efficient, and has all the features of flashchat...at least before they added the flags and stuff. I usually use that just cause it's less complicated and most people show up to chat anyways, don't need the extra features. The new avatars are kinda nice though.

Just happened again, about 10 minutes ago. Turns out I was lagging, and in the old version of chat it would say "slow down" or something, but I remember if you typed too fast it would give you a message to slow down. But i guess this new updated chat will give you a "Warning! your actions ....etc etc" message and then mute you if you continue. So since i was lagging and i was writing stuff, thinking that everyone was being quiet, when i stopped lagging all my messages posted at once so chat figured i was haxoring or something and muted me right away.


----------



## Ventura

The Rorschach said:


> I didn't take any screen caps, but i got muted yesterday/this morning somewhere between 1 and 3am (pacific standard time). I got muted after getting flagged a bunch of times or something cause it kept saying "warning! your actions may prevent further access to the chat room". I got that message after saying hello once
> 
> But my input is that you switch over to html chat. The one for people with slow connections. It's efficient, and has all the features of flashchat...at least before they added the flags and stuff. I usually use that just cause it's less complicated and most people show up to chat anyways, don't need the extra features. The new avatars are kinda nice though.
> 
> Just happened again, about 10 minutes ago. Turns out I was lagging, and in the old version of chat it would say "slow down" or something, but I remember if you typed too fast it would give you a message to slow down. But i guess this new updated chat will give you a "Warning! your actions ....etc etc" message and then mute you if you continue. So since i was lagging and i was writing stuff, thinking that everyone was being quiet, when i stopped lagging all my messages posted at once so chat figured i was haxoring or something and muted me right away.


He was thinking about adding a different chat on here : 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f41/new-chat-138940/

But there is a html version of this chat here :

http://host71120.123flashchat.com/st...nxietysupport/


----------



## leave me alone

Is there a way to remain anonymous in the chat (not having to use the same username as here on the forums)?


----------



## Drew

leave me alone said:


> Is there a way to remain anonymous in the chat (not having to use the same username as here on the forums)?


No, there isn't. I understand why you might want these features, but we have to keep people accountable in the chat. We've dealt with a lot of inappropriate behavior over time. Sorry


----------



## Tommmy

Wasn't too sure where to post this, but the chat doesn't seem to work for me anymore.

It does nothing for a while and then says connection failed. No idea what I can do to fix it or why it even broke in the first place.


----------



## lionlioncatcat

im also getting conenction failed. igrued here would be the ebst place to post


----------



## Drew

I'm on it! I'll let you know when it's fixed.


----------



## lionlioncatcat

Drew said:


> I'm on it! I'll let you know when it's fixed.


you the man . Thanks drew


----------



## Tommmy

Oh, glad to see it's not just me then. And cheers.


----------



## Nefury

Same here. Going mental without it guyz.


----------



## Drew

No update yet guys. I'll let you know as soon as I have more information. Sorry about this!


----------



## Drew

Things should be back to normal now


----------



## Ventura

Everyone just got kicked off chat and no one can get back on I am talking to member's Via MSN so I know its just not me.


----------



## hoodsurgeon

Yeah, i experienced the same problem as ventura.


----------



## Durzo

yeah sas chat get your act together xD >_> joking amoch


----------



## Ventura

^ Are you still unable to get on, Durzo?


----------



## Ventura




----------



## F1X3R

Ventura said:


>


What an ironic use of muting. Silencing someone for joking about silencing others. Well played.


----------



## Ventura

F1X3R said:


> What an ironic use of muting. Silencing someone for joking about silencing others. Well played.


It was not me, its a glitch in the system :rain ....


----------



## F1X3R

Ventura said:


> It was not me, its a glitch in the system :rain ....


Oh I thought you were muted for being a book burner. Why the :rain then? Is the glitch still in effect?


----------



## Drew

It'd be awesome if you guys could keep track of the chat issues here 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/technical-issues-with-the-chat-152806/

I just got the server stable yesterday, so that put getting the chat fixed on hold. It's coming soon!


----------



## Ventura

Drew said:


> It'd be awesome if you guys could keep track of the chat issues here
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f53/technical-issues-with-the-chat-152806/
> 
> I just got the server stable yesterday, so that put getting the chat fixed on hold. It's coming soon!


You can't send anything but a print screen when the mute fest happened's normally everything freezes and you have to restart chat!


----------

